# Last Game you completed



## AndyB (Mar 2, 2011)

What was the last videogame you completed?



Spoiler









Super Star Wars (SNES)


----------



## Ricano (Mar 2, 2011)

Story Wise, or 100%'d?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 2, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Story Wise, or 100%'d?


 
Can be whatever worth sharing.


----------



## Wielder of Many Blades (Mar 2, 2011)

Story-wise, the last game I completed... ohhhhh... I think it was the first Kingdom Hearts? Yeah, that sounds about right... I haven't bothered to try to get 100% on any game. xD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 2, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2 or Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2011)

Angry Birds free version XD


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 2, 2011)

lbp2, maybe?
or the penny arcade RPG, first half.

NEEDS TO BE ARKHAM ASYLUM


----------



## Conor (Mar 2, 2011)

Haven't played the story of many games recently so I would have to say Call of Duty Black Ops, which was like 3 months ago.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I just recently played through Super Mario Galaxy again. Also, I'm trying to beat Soul Silver and Platinum again before this weekend.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 2, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2


----------



## Brad (Mar 2, 2011)

*sigh* Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2... -.-


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 2, 2011)

PokePark Wii.

I think.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 2, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2.


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2011)

Pokemon White probably. I haven't bought any new games for a while, or even played them


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 3, 2011)

Storyline: Harvest Moon: Sunshine Islands (Nintendo DS)
100%: Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Virtual Console)


----------



## Liquefy (Mar 3, 2011)

Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon FireRed


----------



## Caleb (Mar 4, 2011)

Mass Effect 2.

Super Star Wars (SNES) <3  I used to play it a lot when I was younger, never beat it hough.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2011)

Caleb said:


> Mass Effect 2.
> 
> Super Star Wars (SNES) <3  I used to play it a lot when I was younger, never beat it hough.


 
I know man, so happy! I think we cheated back in the day. (We had a controller that could slow down the game. That trench run is an evil level!)
But finally got there once again.


----------



## Caius (Mar 4, 2011)

Last game I beat was Nier with 92% completion.
Last game I 100%'d was either Banjo Kazooie (2nd time) or Drakengard 2.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 5, 2011)

100% on kingdom hearts 2. Started it before the 1st one which I'm now playing


----------



## muffun (Mar 5, 2011)

Angry Birds for Android. [/shameless]


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 5, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2011)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.

I haven't played any games in a while though...


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 5, 2011)

I completed KOTOR 1 for PC recently as a Dark Side character, being Dark is so much fun in that game! xD


----------



## goobbashell (Mar 9, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption, Fallout New Vaegas-each of the 3 ways, and Super Mario World XD lol


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2011)

AC: Brotherhood :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 9, 2011)

I replayed through Patapon 1 and 2, if that counts.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 12, 2011)

Dead Space 2: Severed if that counts, otherwise it was Killzone 3.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 12, 2011)

Pok?mon Black and Pok?mon White.
Just have to beat Pok?mon League Champion Alder.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

pokemon black
though i haven't really beaten it
you never do
@_@


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Pok?mon Black.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> pokemon black
> though i haven't really beaten it
> you never do
> @_@


 oh, and arkham asylum, as well.
**** was so cash.


----------



## Iober (Mar 12, 2011)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## GamerPaul (Dec 23, 2015)

undertale


----------



## Mango (Dec 23, 2015)

undertale for the 15th time


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 23, 2015)

I've fully completed Lego Marvel Super Heroes. Got every item, done every mission, got every achievement. Full 100%. That's the only game I've ever completely completed.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

Until Dawn


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

like a link between worlds like two years ago rip


----------



## Cory (Jan 2, 2016)

ori and the blind forest 100%


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2016)

Bloodborne (NG)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Super Mario 3D land, finally.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

Yokai Watch!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Pok?mon Omega Ruby

it was meh


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 3, 2016)

I think I either played through Fire Emblem Awakening for the millionth time, or maybe it was something else. I've gone through a lot of games recently and can't really remember the order... Dragon Age: Inquisition possibly?

Oh, or MGSV Phantom Pain. Boring, disappointing endings though - all of them. Didn't pack half as much a punch as all the other games in the series.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 3, 2016)

Uhhh...uhhh...

Resident Evil 5 iirc


----------



## Bassy (Jan 3, 2016)

Fantasy Life!


----------



## Li. (Jan 4, 2016)

I recently completed Yo-Kai Watch, it was a pretty enjoyable game.


----------



## Wataru (Jan 4, 2016)

Emily is away.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 4, 2016)

I think it was MGS III Snake Eater


----------



## Tao (Jan 4, 2016)

Jak III. I completed Jak II just before it as well. They're only 'relatively' short games if you aren't going for 100% completion (6-8 hours) but damn, dat nostalgia. Completed Jak & Daxter before Christmas as well, so whilst it's not recent, the trilogy is the last thing I finished.

I'm surprised they managed to remain as good as they did since I find a lot of 3D platformers to age a little badly, or at least be extremely easy upon replaying them since I'll have encountered similar obstacles many times since in other games. The first game did fall into that trap and was stupidly easy ('true' ending in 6 hours? Jeez) but the second two had more challenge and lots of variation...Not to mention a *lot* of 'adult' references I didn't pick up on as a kid! (It's nice to understand those references now like "damn, I can't believe they made a dildo joke in this game!")



Shame the Sony HD collections are complete and utter lazy cash grab garbage though because they would have definitely stood up with modern platformers with a few necessary bug fixes and some updated textures. Right now, they're still damn good, but you can tell they're older games in many ways.

Also makes me miss pre-PS3 Naughty Dog...You can tell they wanted to make the story more important here and I think they found the perfect balance between story and gameplay. The gameplay is less automated as well. Uncharted makes me feel like I can't fail with the platforming segments because the game simply won't allow me to fail "because look at our set pieces!", whilst Jak just jumps to his death if I screw up...which is what I expect a game to do.


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Super Mario 3D World


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 4, 2016)

Xenoblade Chronicles 3D


jk I didn't complete it


----------



## Jawile (Jan 4, 2016)

I killed the Wall of Flesh in Terraria mid-December, but I'm unsure if that counts since there's an even bigger final boss in hardmode. If not, my most recent completion was Half-Life 2: Episode 2.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Jawile said:


> I killed the Wall of Flesh in Terraria mid-December, but I'm unsure if that counts since there's an even bigger final boss in hardmode. If not, my most recent completion was Half-Life 2: Episode 2.



Let me tell you the Moon Lord on the PC version of Terraria is a force to be reckoned with, not to mention you have to kill him multiple times to get lots of end-game stuff lol. Good luck with the hardmode bosses for now! 

Last game I beat was Octodad: Dadliest Catch!


----------



## Joy (Jan 5, 2016)

Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies


----------



## Solus (Jan 5, 2016)

Tales of the Borderlands and Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel.


----------



## Caramelon (Jan 5, 2016)

Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## Romaki (Jan 5, 2016)

I recently finished my 3rd playthrough of South Park: The Stick of Truth...

The next game will probably be the new Mystery Dungeon game, once it comes out in my country in two months. :/


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 5, 2016)

Undertale. (I mean, if finishing neutral + pacifist routes count, because genocide route is hard as heck. I'm at the last boss though sooooo yeah.)


----------



## NerdHouse (Jan 6, 2016)

Final Fantasy IV


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2016)

Undertale. ;~;


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 6, 2016)

The last game I completed was Picross e2 on 3DS.


----------



## Bosca (Jan 6, 2016)

I just got the Platinum trophy for Super Time Force Ultra. Great and challenging game.


----------



## enderknux (Jan 7, 2016)

Undertale.
(True pacifist run)


----------

